# Report from monsay night



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Report from monday night*

Man I'm whipped. First I went spearfishing yesterday and shot some nice blues and a couple flatheads in a freshwater lake. On the way in with the lite winds I decided to go gigging that night. Conditions were great except the tide was strong. Shrimp were blowing by the boat along the shoreline clouding up the water. Worked a little bit, scared a few nice ones, but got my limit of 10. Most were average with a couple around 18 inches. Didn't care, I wanted some filets! Pics to follow.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You may have to edit a few things  blink blink...


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, little tired lol


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tired*

Turtle good to hear from you and understand the tired thing. Limit is always a good night. Good job


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice to have a report from you turtle. Good job on the limit!!!


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Bama and Flounder. Crazy thing happened last night, I went to gig a flounder and I totally missed the head shot. Instead of the flounder shooting off, it swims 3 feet away and stops giving me just enough time to stick it the second time.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> You may have to edit a few things  blink blink...


I don't think he gets what your sayin.

Hint: Fresh water spear fishing is bad umkay.....

Nice job on the flatties!


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Caddy, not ashamed at all about saying I spearfish. Where I dive takes a ton of skill. I dive a lot of times with visibility less than 3 feet. Taken quite a few friends that have never shot a fish. Heck, it took me 4 trips before I got my first and finally mastered it after putting in four years. I purposely don't shoot many. Go more for size than loading the box up. I've also taken some of my fish recently and fried them up for the homeless here in NOLA.


----------

